# GTO winter tires???



## joeyk97 (Dec 16, 2006)

Hi guys I am going to brave it out this year and drive GTO in winter. I am curious for those that do that any suggestions on witner tires and how has your experience been? Good, well, okay? I know our cars are so powerful and with these reg tires there is no way I can even move out here in Chicago winters which is awful. Any help would be great and suggestions.

joey,


----------



## hsv (Jun 11, 2007)

joeyk97 said:


> Hi guys I am going to brave it out this year and drive GTO in winter. I am curious for those that do that any suggestions on witner tires and how has your experience been? Good, well, okay? I know our cars are so powerful and with these reg tires there is no way I can even move out here in Chicago winters which is awful. Any help would be great and suggestions.
> 
> joey,


Dunlop Winter Sport M3:

Dunlop SP Winter Sport M3

I'm up here in Boston. I drove all of last winter on these (17" stock rims) without any problems. I even drove 40 miles through the big snow storm we had last year through unplowed backroads and was passing many other cars stuck in the snow.

The M3s are a step below Blizzak's in grip, but are much better "performance" wise (not as squishy). I am happy with them.

Hope that helps.

HSV.


----------



## joeyk97 (Dec 16, 2006)

thanks for idea. I live out here in Chicago and last year winter was horrible. Our car has so much power I almost feel scared to death to drive in the winter with them. Do you put sandbags at all as well or?


----------



## Reno'sGoat (Dec 10, 2004)

hsv said:


> Dunlop Winter Sport M3:
> 
> Dunlop SP Winter Sport M3
> 
> ...


I agree they are very good. It would be wise to get them put on all four wheels for better all around control of the car. Blizzak's are very good also like was said.


----------



## hsv (Jun 11, 2007)

joeyk97 said:


> thanks for idea. I live out here in Chicago and last year winter was horrible. Our car has so much power I almost feel scared to death to drive in the winter with them. Do you put sandbags at all as well or?


Good to be scared! You have to go *very* easy on the gas, but it is manageable. I didn't use sandbags last winter, but it is a good idea.

One trick I found is that if you find yourself stuck in unplowed snow *and* on a grade, don't try to push your nose up the hill, go backwards up it. Works *much* better. That saved me a couple of times.

Cheers,

HSV.


----------



## raspantienator (Nov 20, 2007)

Your car looks great HSV after being through the ice and snow.


----------



## hsv (Jun 11, 2007)

raspantienator said:


> Your car looks great HSV after being through the ice and snow.


Thanks! It does take its toll though... I am going to have to get a winter beater car one of these days...


----------

